# Game 1: Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@









*The Particulars*
Date: Tuesday November 1, 2005
Time: 10:30 EST, (8:30 local time)
Place: America West Arena
TV: TNT (National) No Local

*Projected Lineups*










































































*What To Expect*

As much as Avery Johnson has been preaching defense so far throughout the preseason, don't expect this one to be a defensive affair. The Suns as we all know, love to run the floor, and throw up massive amounts of 3s, and you better believe the Mavericks will be running right along with them. The difference this year is the Suns don't have that post presence to free up the perimeter game for the likes of Raja Bell and James Jones, with Amare Stoudemire's absence. The Mavericks will look to shut down the perimeter game with the defensive prowess of both Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard. 

*Key Matchup*
















In order for the Suns to have a shot at a victory, Shawn Marion will have to play some tough D on Dirk. Marion is a strong defender, but I believe Dirk has the ability to win this matchup.

Suns Forum Game Thread


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Stackhouse isn't going to be active for Game 1, so Daniels has a good shot to claim a big spot in the rotation already. 


Should be an extremely exciting game. I'm curious as to how effective Phoenix's defense will be, but they are still weak inside.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice thread starter. One correction though, Marquis won't start barring some radical last minute change of opinion by Avery. Doug Christie will be the starting 2 guard for the foreseeable future.

There is nobody on the Suns team who can muscle Damp down low. If he doesn't have at least 10 and 10 tonight I will be extremely disappointed.

Look for Dirk to take Marion to the post if he guards him. Neither Thomas nor Grant has the footspeed or mobility to keep up with Dirk.

JET and Devin must do a better job of keeping ahead of Nash, although I won't be surprised to see Doug log the majority of his minutes guarding Stevie.

I've already placed my Ucash bet


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope Josh Howard has a great game tonight, i'll be watching basically because of him.

Marquis too, but on a lesser note.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I've been waiting for this day since we lost to the Suns in they playoffs. This is gonna be an exciting first game. I expect the Mavs to win and play some good defense. Luckily we wont have to worry about stopping Amare. Lets go Mavs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't understand how we have only 4 posts in the thread. But anyway
Phoenix leads 53-43 at the half. I don't like the way we are playing one bit. Why are we trying to run with the Suns? We obviously cannot do it. Everytime we try, we play sloppy. Dirk looks like the Houston series. Only two people are guarding. We are making Raja Bell look like Micheal Redd. Do not like that one bit.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

This is getting ugly..


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Well now Dallas has woke up. Still turnovers against Phx will kill you everytime. Oh and little cheap fouls as well. Missing easy layups is not helping otherwise this game is tied. Still a ways to go though. Devin is playing some decent d on Nash.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

and just like that. it's back up to 12. a quick 8-0 run mostly by steve nash and the suns outhustling for rebounds and us switching on d. collins is right as well on the offensive end. to much one on one ball and standing around. this looks like game 8 of the western conference semis


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

ahhh nash pisses me off lol


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dirk for MVP! :clap: This is unbelievable...burying clutch three's like lay-ups.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Clutch Clutch Dirk!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Dirk is on fire.. Heck of a shift here..


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

Finally, something. The whole team looked apathetic up until this run in the last minutes. I like how Armstrong dove for the ball, doesn't matter that he didn't get it. Should have hit the wide open three though. Dirk wakes up!
7 am in the morning and I'm watching some crappy chinese webcast...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What a performance by Terry! 2OT!


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

wow dis a good game


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

double ot win for the mavs!


----------



## single-9 (May 10, 2005)

unbelievable...


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

A great win to start this season


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm late....didn't log on during the game. :clown: 

Get Dirk the hell out of the low post. I know...make him a complete player, yada yada yada. His game is scoring from the perimeter or on the break. Game one had Dirk struggling until he went back to his game. Work on this stuff in practice, but don't bring it out when we need a win until you've polished it a little more, Big Fella.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The offensive execution sucked tonight. the Mavs aren't going to be winning alot with an offensive that stagnates so easily.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i watched the whole game but it was basically not as exciting as i anticipated, no offensive flow for either team, phoenix got going a couple of times & but there were alot of turnovers.

I basically only watched to see Josh Howard but he was basically invisible, going on to score 16 (which isn't bad) but he didn't get alot of touches at all & his outside shot was off. hopefully they get him more involved... Him & marquis played great when they got their touches.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ThaWicketOne said:


> I basically only watched to see Josh Howard but he was basically invisible, going on to score 16 (which isn't bad) but he didn't get alot of touches at all & his outside shot was off. hopefully they get him more involved... Him & marquis played great when they got their touches.


Yeah, I remember Doug "golden hair" Collins commenting about Marquis, JHo, and DHarris being on the floor at the same time - very enjoyable stuff. I want to see these young fellas grow together.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

what about Terry's clutch FT shooting? :clown: He made up for it, i think :biggrin: 

hope J-Ho has another nice game against Utah tonight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ThaWicketOne said:


> what about Terry's clutch FT shooting? :clown: He made up for it, i think :biggrin:


I just knew we had lost the game at the line...I'm sure Avery made them feel like they did. :curse:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That game was a great way to start off the season. I hope they can bring the momentum into Utah. Dirk might have some problems getting away from AK-47. He's the longer version of Marion. The Mavs shouldn't have any problems with Utah. I think Howard and Terry will be the leaders in this game. 
Lets go Mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> The offensive execution sucked tonight. the Mavs aren't going to be winning alot with an offensive that stagnates so easily.


It was very bad for 3 quarters. But then something miraculously happened. They finally figured out something. That the NBA SEASON BEGUN. They proceeded to outscore them 28-16. I say that the first three quarters resulted in rust or trying to think to much or do to much at the same time. They looked timid out there. They looked relaxed and confident in the 4th quarter.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm so excited to see the Mavs play Utah. Hopefully we come out will more energy and confidence this time. That game last night had me pumped at the end.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

My final thought about last night: Why don't we torment Mr. Nash with our talented athletism ?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Gambino said:


> It was very bad for 3 quarters. But then something miraculously happened. They finally figured out something. That the NBA SEASON BEGUN. They proceeded to outscore them 28-16. I say that the first three quarters resulted in rust or trying to think to much or do to much at the same time. They looked timid out there. They looked relaxed and confident in the 4th quarter.


Here is my biggest concern. In the playoffs last season, I was very unsure about the team's offense. Houston was not as good as they played against the Mavs. The problem with Dallas' offense is that they guys like Dirk, Stackhouse and Howard basically took turns going one on one. But luckily, first 3 quarters last night had a lot more movement off the ball, but the execution was so sloppy adn many players clearly didn't know what to do in certain sets that the offense sucked. However, I really don't want to see them go back to the isolation style offense that tehy used in the playoffs. It was just ugly to watch.


----------

